# Dajuan Wagner has no colon!



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The title did its job, huh?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dajuan_Wagner



> Dajuan Wagner (born February 4, 1983 in Camden, New Jersey) is a former professional basketball player who played for the Cleveland Cavaliers of the NBA. He is the son of former University of Louisville and NBA player Milt Wagner. Forced out of the league by debilitating health problems early into his career, he is currently planning an NBA comeback after undergoing major surgery to remove his colon.
> 
> Wagner had a phenomenal career at Camden High School and is perhaps better remembered for scoring 100 points in a high school game than his exploits at the collegiate and professional levels. He played one year of college basketball at the University of Memphis before being taken with the sixth overall pick of the 2002 NBA Draft, by the Cleveland Cavaliers. He had a promising rookie season averaging 13.4 points per game but was hampered by injuries and health problems thereafter. He averaged a career low 4.0 points per game while playing in only 11 games during the 2004-05 season, and was hospitalized for colitis. The Cavaliers did not exercise their option on his contract for the 2005-06 season and Wagner was out of the NBA.
> 
> *His colitis condition was not amenble to medication and, after consulting with New York Knicks head coach Larry Brown, who referred him to a New York medical expert, Wagner underwent surgery to remove his entire colon on October 25, 2005 at Mt. Sinai Medical Center. He is currently in the stages of recovery and plans to return to the NBA as soon as he is able.*


I know, I know. Wikipedia. But Jesus...


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor guy.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I think they also may have surgically removed his game. Cause it has been missing for awhile...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah dude has had some ****ed up health. Who knows what kind of player he could have developed into but he was pretty much never healthy.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

Gross!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I think he had bladder problems and something with his stomach too. Really ****ed up health, too bad because he was looking like he was going to be a potent scorer off the bench in a Ben Gordon role.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Good thing he went pro early. He should be able to live well off his rookie deal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> I think he had bladder problems and something with his stomach too. Really ****ed up health, too bad because he was looking like he was going to be a potent scorer off the bench in a Ben Gordon role.


I don't know if I'd go that far. His shot selection was about as whack as his excretory system. Kidney stones, bladder infections, inflamed intestines, colitis...the only thing this guy didn't have was irritable bowel syndrome.

I hope he gets a second chance in the league, since his health was a problem practically the second after he was drafted. But honestly, after defenders figured out he never passes, shot a terrible percentage, and didn't have a ton of moves, his future didn't look _that_ promising.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Good thing he went pro early. He should be able to live well off his rookie deal.


That's if he invested his money smartly. That's not a guarantee.

So now Dajuan Wagner doesn't have a colon, or a left hand.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Rawse said:


> I don't know if I'd go that far. His shot selection was about as whack as his excretory system.


ads;fldsf;awlefaw;fadaddsad;lk :rofl:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Always a shame to see talent go down the toilet. Who knows maybe he'll be quicker now that they removed his colon.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> That's if he invested his money smartly. That's not a guarantee.
> 
> So now Dajuan Wagner doesn't have a colon, or a left hand.


Was just gonna say that. I highly doubt that he did though, not a lot of NBA players do.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Jameh said:


> Always a shame to see *talent go down the toilet.* Who knows maybe he'll be quicker now that they removed his colon.


I'm sorry but this thread is 

:rofl:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is, this is the hard part of playing pro basketball, because you have to take "anti-inflammatory" drugs to keep pain out during the season since it's a grind.

Cortizone and such can leave ligaments and cartilage dead in your body. It's great money, but a lot of people end up like this, even if it isn't talked about.

How your body responds to drugs is different for different people.

It's why Sean Elliott and Alonzo Mourning needed new kidneys.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

More sadness out of the 2002 Draft.

Wagner's done. Amare Stoudemire is done. Nene done. Tskitivishili done. Jay Williams through his career away trying to be easy rider...and...

And the greatest tragedy of all...Mike Dunleavy Jr. is somehow still going strong.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Man, Wagner has had some crazy injuries in his short career... Too bad, he could have been a good player, a la Iverson lite.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is a comeback even possible for Wagner? I thought after a colostomy, you're pretty much...well...I don't know how to put it delicately. Stomas and bags and poop and stuff.



EGarrett said:


> More sadness out of the 2002 Draft.
> 
> Wagner's done. Amare Stoudemire is done. Nene done. Tskitivishili done. Jay Williams through his career away trying to be easy rider...and...


To be fair to the other guys, Skita was done before he ever even got started.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wikipedia is garbage. Earlier today It said that Joe Budden had been shot dead by The Game. 

And earlier this month It said that the President of Seton Hall University was Flavor Flav.


----------

